# 1959 641 Workmaster Wiring Diagram



## knifeman32 (May 14, 2012)

Hi guys, I have googled everything I can think of and can't find a good wiring diagram for my 1959 ford 641 workmaster. I've checked my shop manual and nothing is in it either. It's time to do a little re-wiring and I need to see a good diagram before I decide to take the plunge. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

How's this?


----------

